# Mit 2 Bildschirmen Zocken



## catch-me-if-you-can (18. Mai 2009)

Kann ich unter Windows 7 inzwischen wieder , wie bei XP einfach nen zweiten Bildschirm anhängen und ne hohe Auflösung zum Zocken einstelle , oder ist dafür zwigend die Teure MAtrox Lösung notwendig ?


----------



## KingBob (18. Mai 2009)

Das hängt von deiner Grafikkarte ab. DualMonitor geht mit XP, Vista und meines Wissens nach auch noch mit 7.
Dumme Frage. Sowas kann man einfach mal ausprobieren.

MfG Bob


----------



## fisch@namenssuche (19. Mai 2009)

es gibt keine dummen fragen, nur dumme antworten.
nicht jeder hat zeit und lust, windows 7 einfach mal zu spass zu laden und zu installieren .


----------



## Oliver (19. Mai 2009)

Bei Verwendung einer Geforce-Karte kannst du auf zwei Monitoren zocken. Hierzu musst du im Nvidia-Kontrollzenter den desktop auf den zweiten Monitor erweitern. Anschließend lässt sich im Spiel eine höhere Auflösung wählen, beispielsweise 2.560 x 1.024 statt 1.280 x 1.024.

Da der Bildmittelpunkt aber genau am äußeren Rand beider Monitore liegt, ist eine solche Lösung meiner Meinung nach suboptimal. Bei 3 Monitoren und der Verwendung eines Matrox-Tripplehead macht Multi-Monitor-Gaming deutlich mehr Spaß.


----------



## KingBob (19. Mai 2009)

fisch@namenssuche schrieb:


> es gibt keine dummen fragen, nur dumme antworten.
> nicht jeder hat zeit und lust, windows 7 einfach mal zu spass zu laden und zu installieren .


1. Braucht ein computer ein Kühlsystem? ist nur ein harmloses Beispiel einer dummen Frage.
2. Wenn er Windows 7 nicht hat wieso fragt er dann? Außerdem musste ich das Irrtum mit Windows Vista aufklären.


----------



## Stingray93 (19. Mai 2009)

KingBob schrieb:


> 2. Wenn er Windows 7 nicht hat wieso fragt er dann? Außerdem musste ich das Irrtum mit Windows Vista aufklären.



evtl. weil er es sich downloaden möchte... es sich aber für ihn nicht lohnen würde wenn Windows 7 dies nicht unterstützt? 
denk mal drüber nach ... nicht alle haben ne 16000ner Leitung und laden die paar GB mal eben in 1-2 Stunden... ich brauchte für Windows 7 auch fast 11 Stunden ... (incl. einer Nacht)


----------



## Mario0837 (19. Mai 2009)

Gibt es bei solchen Spielen wie Race Driver Grid oder ähnlichem auch die Möglichkeit 1 vs 1 zu spielen, quasi Splitscreen aber eben nciht übereinander sondern nebeneinander.
Jeder auf einem Monitor?


----------



## Fighter3 (19. Mai 2009)

Race Driver Grid unterstützt weder Splitscreen noch deine "Variante" des Splitscreens. Ich kenne auch kein spiel bei dem es so ist.
Du könntest höchstens zwei PCs benutzen und an jeden einen Bildschirm anschließen.


----------



## Mario0837 (20. Mai 2009)

Fighter3 schrieb:


> Du könntest höchstens zwei PCs benutzen und an jeden einen Bildschirm anschließen.


Danke, ich glaube das heißt dann Netzwerk...


----------

